# Any good flounder mounts



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanted to get a flounder mounted that I gigged last fall. Just wondering if you guys have seen any good flounder mounts around the area. I have seen a couple of not so good ones and it looks like I'm going to have to order it from the east coast. Trying to save some money and get it local. Thanks,


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Come to thank of it I have never seen a flounder mount. But now you have my curosity up. If you do get one mounted let us see the finished product.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They taste too good to mount. Although, if I everget a 10+ pounder I might consider it.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

There is ahuge flounder on the wall at Sam's Seafood. You might be able to ask one of them where they had it done.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *d45miller (12/19/2007)*There is ahuge flounder on the wall at Sam's Seafood. You might be able to ask one of them where they had it done.


Did it look good? I don't know where Sam's is. I live in Destin.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (12/19/2007)*They taste too good to mount. Although, if I everget a 10+ pounder I might consider it.


Everything seems to be going fiberglass now. I took the measurements (length, width, weight) and they plug it in to a mold. At least the ones I have talked to so far do it that way.

I really want to get someone to put the gig in the fish some how. I have never seen it, thought that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

call chad cooper...994 2339


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I would probably look cool if you had it made into a hat.oke


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Have seen a flounder that was gigged mounted. It looked pretty good. But you could see where the patch job from the gig.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (12/22/2007)*I would probably look cool if you had it made into a hat.oke


I would wear one.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have seen one9 lbs mounted that was gigged. it looks awesome. my boss is a big time flounderer and it is his. it is the only one that i have ever seen.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

personaly i would not have one mounted that i giged its kinda like cheating. anything i would have mounted i would have caught on rod and reel. my 2cents 

personally never seen a skin mounted flounder around here


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

also would like to know any info you find out on fiberglass replicas i have the measurements of a close to 10lb flounder i caught last summer and was wondering on price


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (12/24/2007)*personaly i would not have one mounted that i giged its kinda like cheating. anything i would have mounted i would have caught on rod and reel. my 2cents


Seriously?! That is one reason I want to get it mounted. Not many people get to see a 12.5lb flounder laying on the bottom before they get it. 

I see where you're coming from, but I don't consider floundering cheating, there is an art to it, not just dumb luck. I target them when ever and how ever possible.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You should get the fiberglass model made and have them put the gig in it's back and set it up in the corner of the office or living room or whatever you got.

That'd be funny as hell to have propped up.

People would see the handle, eyes would follow down to floor and they most likely would not expect to see a fish down there.

Good for a few laughs for sure.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

palered where did you kill that fish at?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

jacksonville, last fall(2006). I was really missing that place this year.Awesome inshore fishing.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you ever get your mount??? if so post a pic...curious of how it turned out...


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't got one. I found some really good ones in Jacksonville, but haven't been able to break away from the $350 to get it made. I'll definately post a pic as soon as I get it.


----------

